# Starting up a PC hardware store/internet cafe?



## feifei (Jul 1, 2008)

I kind of want to start a small PC hardware store that has an internet cafe. I would offer repair, maintenance, and custom PC services.

But since I am new to small business, I have no idea what I'd need.

And I'm not sure I qualify as being able to repair a computer, though I have a _competent_ knowledge of computers. I can build desktops, given the right documentation and most of my software issues I resolve by reading threads here. Don't think I'm A+ certifiable material (I got around 54% on a mock test).

Only problem is, the more I think about it, the more I think it's going to fail.

I don't see many small PC hardware stores at all. And the neighborhood I live in is very close to many major cities that have abundances of big retailers like Fry's, Best Buy, etc.. There are two stores in my immediate are that are almost identical to what I want to do. 

My only edge is that I can speak Korean, and many of the people living in my neighborhood are Korean.

Any and all input and advice is welcome. Thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

You could also rent game computers for kids to play. I'd keep a separate room for the kid's games so that the "internet cafe" people don't get annoyed by the kids. Maybe you could sell cappuccino and get into the StarBucks market. Just some thoughts.


----------



## GatorCompAdrian (Jul 31, 2009)

You have a big benefit in this my friend, first you know 2 languages, which is great. I myself know Polish and that hits the polish community very well. If I were you DO IT! A.) People don't want to spend all their hard earned money at Geek Squad. B.) Internet cafe' is a great idea for some communities. 

I think you will do great, just plan it out first!


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

feifei said:


> My only edge is that I can speak Korean, and many of the people living in my neighborhood are Korean.


안녕하세요

I also speak Korean and also have thought about running my own business such as that , I live in Phoenix Arizona.

Do you live in Cali~???


----------



## flipgeek (May 2, 2008)

Don't think that you'll fail. Think positive! If there are already 2 in the area with the same business concept, that means the business is profitable and a little competition won't hurt. 

I agree with GatorCompAdrian, compete with GeekSquad. Their service charges are absolutely ridiculous.

Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------

